# Addicted



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

My son shot his first buck with his bow (9" spikes). He was using a Bowtech Diamond youth 40# draw. Hit it at 20 yards. He ran about 40 yards and was done. My son does not want to hunt with a rifle again he is 10 years old.

That hole is the exit wound. The arrow went in behind the shoulder on the other side and exited there near the breast area.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

nice..........


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to the young hunter on a fine deer. welcome to our obsession.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very cool. I know your a proud Daddy. Congratulations.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool...congrats to your son...


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome. That is too cool.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG, it is so great what these dads and their young sons are doing! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome man, got to enjoy that same feeling a few weeks ago wouldn't trade it for anything


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats, very nice first deer!


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats to your son and you for getting him involved in hunting.Great job.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congrats to the young man!!


And some folks say 40# isn't enough to hunt with....pffft!!


----------

